# General > Politics >  Cam Force One

## Mr Z

It appears our Prime minister needs a private plane now to get around
It's a snip at £10000000 for a converted tanker. Probably the final price will be a lot higher but it's only taxpayer money and we are such a wealthy country

----------


## BetterTogether

So taking a plane that's due to be decommissioned by the RAF i.e effectively already purchased by the country. Then allowing MPs and the Royal family to use it when travelling thus saving £775000 in fares to private companies leasing jets is a bad thing. Remind me who pays for that helicopter Nicola Sturgeon likes to whizz about in.

----------


## weeker2014

> It appears our Prime minister needs a private plane now to get around
> It's a snip at £10000000 for a converted tanker. Probably the final price will be a lot higher but it's only taxpayer money and we are such a wealthy country


Complete and foolish waste of money. Apparantly it can still be used as a tanker when unused for PM. I will believe that when I see it. I am sure they could have decommissioned a much smaller plane or bought a small jet much cheaper.

----------


## davth

Will have paid for itself in less than 15yrs
Makes good business sense

----------


## weeker2014

> Will have paid for itself in less than 15yrs
> Makes good business sense


Lol Love It  :Grin:

----------


## bekisman

> Will have paid for itself in less than 15yrs
> Makes good business sense


Absolutely, pleased you too can make sense of it

----------


## davth

It's a no brainer
Akin to renting a house for 40 yrs when you could have bought and had it paid off in 25 years

----------


## pat

Could be worth its weight in gold if it had an accident in first year!  Or the insurance claims would bankrupt the country

----------


## davth

> Could be worth its weight in gold if it had an accident in first year!  Or the insurance claims would bankrupt the country


What a terrifically nasty thing to post.
Absolutely unbelievable

----------


## BetterTogether

> What a terrifically nasty thing to post.
> Absolutely unbelievable


seems to be the way with some people nowadays, civilised discussion and debate gets turned into hate filled diatribes against people they've never met, and  just disagree with.

----------


## cptdodger

> Could be worth its weight in gold if it had an accident in first year!  Or the insurance claims would bankrupt the country


Oh dear me no, just because you do not agree with the man's politics, it's not just him you are wishing dead there. It's the pilots and all the cabin crew and whoever else would be so unfortunate to be on that plane with him.

----------


## davth

Not to forget ordinary civilians the wreckage may land on.
Perhaps pat may wish to reconsider his/her outrageous post?

----------

